# Youtube sehr langsam bei Chrome!



## KawaiiRyuuji (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, wenn nicht berichtigt mich.

ich habe folgendes Problem, youtube wird nach 2-3 angeschauten Videos auf einmal sehr langsam, und ruckelt auch.

Ich meine damit nicht die Videos. die ganze Website, wenn ich auf ein anderes Video klicke, dauert es ewig bis der Klick durchkommt, und das neue Video aufgerufen wird...

ich habe dieses Problem bei keiner anderen Website, und an meinem Internet liegt es auch nicht (100k)

mein Pc hat einen i5 verbaut und ne ausreichend starke Grafikkarte, deshalb weiß ich echt nicht woran es liegen könnte..

mfg Marco


----------



## Abductee (3. Juli 2016)

Nutzt du als Virenscanner Bitdefender?


----------



## KawaiiRyuuji (3. Juli 2016)

nope Avast..


----------



## Abductee (3. Juli 2016)

Deaktivier den mal kurz.
Wenn man "Chrome slow html5" googlet, kommen viele Problemeschilderungen wo die Firewall schuld hat.


----------



## KawaiiRyuuji (3. Juli 2016)

bringt leider nichts.


----------



## Willie666 (4. Juli 2016)

Bei mir hakt es auch manchmal mit dem chrome. Ich mach dann den  Browserverlauf komplett leer, das hilft ungemein.


----------



## SLNC (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte das auch. Bin einfach auf Opera umgestiegen. Rendert mit der gleichen Engine wie Chrome, aber ist bei mir wesentlich ressourcenschonender.


----------



## gridderGER (5. Juli 2016)

Einfach mal bei Chrome unter Einstellungen, die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren und chrome//flash- plugin bei deiner Suchmaschine öffnen, dich belesen, neuen "Tab" öffnen -Einfügen und den Browern neustarten bzw. vorher die nichtbenögtigen  "Plugins deaktivieren! Vor allem vom chrome flash! In den meisten Situationen sollte es ohne diesen schneller gehen. Sogar bei HTLM5 -Vidos! Nur bei "Clipsfish" und deinem Internet- Speed -Tester müsstes du es wieer aktivieren!


----------

